# Staining Oak Dark with Bark Powder Tea?



## Harbo (22 Apr 2009)

I am making some oak units which ideally will have to match our existing furniture which is in the very dark Jacobean colour.
I could use a stain, I do not fancy fuming, but have just been reading a Brian Boggs article (in PW) where he used iron stain (vinegar and steel wool) together with Bark Powder Tea (Quebracho bark powder).
Anybody tried it?


Rod


----------



## Derek Willis. (26 Apr 2009)

Haven't tried that Rob, but what about Van Dyke Crystals, the simplest and easiest method for the dark staining of Oak, any shade you wish from light brown to black, it's what I use.
Derek.


----------



## wizer (26 Apr 2009)

Surely the iron stain is just going to instantly blacken the oak? I've never heard or tried of bark powder but it seems feasible.

I think I'd agree with Derek. Isn't there a specific jacobean stain you could use?


----------



## Harbo (26 Apr 2009)

Well as I can only seem to get the tea from the States it will probably be a stain?
Brian Boggs reckons stains fade in time and just using the iron mixture results in a blueish metallic tinge. The tea is used as a rinse which helps the staining and removes any tingeing?
The tea is quite cheap 2lbs for $7 but then there is postage and duties!!

Rod 
PS I have to pick up a small parcel of pen refills from the PO (only about $15 worth) - they want £10.95 for the privilege!!


----------



## wizer (28 Apr 2009)

Rod I just read that Boggs article. As it began I was really interested in trying some of that 'tea' but by the end I'd decided that it was an awful lot of work. Tho, I've never seen ebonising close up, so his method may be superior in some way and I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


----------

